

Small eruption near Bardarbunga - kristjanmik
http://www.ruv.is/frett/small-eruption-near-bardarbunga

======
k-mcgrady
Does anyone know how likely it is that this eruption will cause disruption (to
air travel) as severe as the one a few years ago?

~~~
IvyMike
It is less likely if only because the flight regulations aren't as strict--it
used to be _any_ measurable ash closed an air space, but this has now been
revised to close airspace only if the ash levels are 4mg per cubic meter of
air or greater.

[http://www.iata.org/pressroom/facts_figures/fact_sheets/page...](http://www.iata.org/pressroom/facts_figures/fact_sheets/pages/volcanic-
ash.aspx)

[http://www.icao.int/publications/documents/9974_en.pdf](http://www.icao.int/publications/documents/9974_en.pdf)

------
stdgy
Here is a page that seems to be collating a good amount of information:
[http://volcanocafe.wordpress.com/info-on-
bardarbunga/](http://volcanocafe.wordpress.com/info-on-bardarbunga/)

YouTube LiveStream combining a few of the webcam sources, a twitter feed and a
map of the earthquakes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoISDUAPNgc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoISDUAPNgc)

Kind of neat to see how much information we have access to.

------
blitzkopf
3D Animation I made of the earthquakes locations and magnitude
[http://blitzkopf.github.io/](http://blitzkopf.github.io/) . But anyways there
is no real eruption yet.

------
slurm1
[http://baering.github.io/](http://baering.github.io/)

------
jongold
Is there a map for the area that's grounded yet?

~~~
kristjanmik
The Icelandic safety institution:
[http://www.almannavarnir.is/displayer.asp?cat_id=8&module_id...](http://www.almannavarnir.is/displayer.asp?cat_id=8&module_id=220&element_id=3158)

Also mapped by ruv.is here: [http://www.ruv.is/files/imagecache/frmynd-
stor-624x351/myndi...](http://www.ruv.is/files/imagecache/frmynd-
stor-624x351/myndir/lokanir_vefur_0.jpg)

------
dclowd9901
Oh dammit, please don't full-on erupt. My first European trip in my 31 years
on this planet better not be canceled by a frigging act of God.

~~~
icantthinkofone
WELL YOU PISSED ME OFF!

